# Question



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

How many of ya'll are around Angleton? I love to come see someone elses setup. I'm sure I need something I don't have yet.

Dive


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Diveback, I'm in Lake Jackson.
I would like to see your set up also.






FishBone


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

If you're on a 'road trip' and go thru the Big City..gimme a call and you would be welcome to come 'play' in my mess...


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

You are more than welcome to swing by Brazoria and look at my junky ole equipment..


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

You are all welcome to see mine but it is not much, a lathe drill press chop saw and a beer fridge. I have been called King of the jerry rig!!!!!!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

OK, forget the lathe, I want to see the beer fridge.LOL

I also have a beer fridge.


FishBone


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

This is my setup.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

WOW!! thats pretty sharp set up you have there. I barely have enough room for my beer fridge. 

Did you build all your tables cabinets?


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes, I did. It is a three car garage but has seen the truck parked in it once and that was because of IKE. I painted them the same colors as my craftsman tool box. The shop does not look as clean as some of those pictures since I am in the process of building my computer desk.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

OH NO............another Trod!! LOL

Nice shop RSJ. What did you use for the floor covering?


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

I used the Quickrete garage paint from Home Depot. They had a kit with 2 gallons for $49. I bought two kits and I also ordered extra chips from the internet so I could have alot more texture in the paint.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

It would take me a allot more than than four gallons!! But i must say it looks like it would be worth the investment!! Sweet looking Shop!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Good looking shop. Question for you guys with these ultra clean shops. Where are you buying that dustless/chipless wood..lol. Very nice and CLEAN! gb


----------

